

My experience mining Dogecoins - ShaneCurran
http://curran.pw/such-coins-many-doge-dogecoin/

======
mikado85
It's not profitable unless your spot price is less than $0.15 per hour

------
cheapsteak
How did a glorified I.O.U. note get 8 upvotes?

